# January 26, 2005



## Mayhem (Jan 25, 2005)

To those of us from this big brown land - Happy Australia Day. For those of you not from our shores, you can still join in. All you need is a BBQ, a selection of lamb chops, steak and saussages, lots of beer and some good Australian bands cranking on the stereo


----------



## theothergreg587 (Jan 25, 2005)

I don't know about anyone up by me but im definatly not BBQing anything in this COLD weather


----------



## TechnicalDirector3-W (Jan 25, 2005)

Hey Happy Australia Day to you.


----------



## TheHeadhunter (Jan 26, 2005)

Couldn't have put it better myself, Mayhem. I found on a website of english holidays (for the tourist) thay they listed today with a warning to look out for drunk aussies singing aussie songs! ha! we're famous!


----------



## Mayhem (Jan 26, 2005)

famous / infamous all one and the same really 

Well I know the US has a chain of Outback resteraunts and London has the Walkabout bar (amongst others). Wonder if they will be doing anything special?


----------



## Peter (Jan 26, 2005)

I havent heard any ads for anything special at "Outback Steak House" (although I have been there and like their food alot, even though it tends to be VERY peppery).

Ya, I think I am with Greg in the fact that I wont be BBQing today! It's snowing hard out right now, and the temp is hardly above 10 degrees F. It's kinda wierd remembering that it's summer down where you guys are! lol (stay away from those forest fires I have seen on TV a couple of times already this year)


----------



## DJErik07 (Jan 26, 2005)

Ya, its about 10 degrees here too and we have over 2 1/2 feet of snow. I can't find the BBQ grill now, and I don't think I will be able to find it until May.


----------



## SuperCow (Jan 26, 2005)

I do believe I can contest for the most achohol-fuelled holiday. That is, 28 October and Independant Czechoslovakia Day. This day is soaked in beer. The Czechs, per capita, consume the most beer in the world. (There is no branch of the AA there, inicdentally.) On this day, Czechs of all ages go out into the streets and drink in public places and eat sausages. Unfortunately, they also listen to polka music, but...

Nonetheless, a very happy Australia Day to you all!


----------



## dvsDave (Jan 26, 2005)

I think I'll celebrate with AUstralia Day with you Mayhem! BBQ sounds like a good idea... I know of a great place near us that has a fantastic barbeque'd leg of lamb. 

mmm... food... good stuff


----------



## Mayhem (Jan 26, 2005)

Peter said:


> stay away from those forest fires I have seen on TV a couple of times already this year



Thanks Peter - the ones we had here over the past couple of weeks were only a couple of miles away from where I live, which is in the hills East of Perth. Last week the area in which I live was put on evacuation notice but the fire fighters managed to contain the fire. The front was over 50 miles wide. There is a national park at the top of my street and that is all that seperated us from the fire.

Perth was covered in smoke and ash for the week and I was sent some really good pics from various places in the city. If I remember, I will post them here.

Thing that really bothers me is that it was the work of an arsonist.


----------



## Peter (Jan 26, 2005)

WOW!!! 

Ya forest fires are a scary thing. There is a mountain one town over from mine that is too steep to have any roads (or anything else on it for that matter) and it burns every few years. The mountain is bordered on one side by a river, and the other side by a major highway, so it usualy stays contains in that area, and they just let it burn (spraying allong the highway and river so sparks dont jump those barriers). Many years, you can go down to a bridge over the river and look down and see tons of rattle snakes fleeing the mountain trying to swim across the swift river. Everyone arround calls that mountain "Rattle snake mountain" although i dont know if that is what it is really called or not!

Ok, I think i wandered far enough off topic..... It would be kinda hard for there to be a forrest fire here now with almost 2 feet of snow on the ground!


----------



## SketchyCroftPpl (Jan 26, 2005)

No Go on the BBQ, but I love music so what are some of those good bands that you were talking about?

~Nick


----------



## Mayhem (Jan 27, 2005)

Powder Finger
AC-DC
Inxs
Hunters & Collectors
Hoodoo Gurus
Killing Heidi
Midnigh Oil
The Angels
Grinspoon
The Living End 
Crowded House
Silverchair
Cold Chisel

These would be on my list of old and new bands to listen to


----------



## Mayhem (Jan 27, 2005)

Someone just sent me the following Australia Day email and since this is mainly a North American site, I will share it with you. I know that many of you will not understand all the terminology but I am sure that those of us that speak this particular dialect will answer any questions you may have 

So here goes - a two minute overview of Australia:

WE ARE ONE 

We are the people of a free nation of blokes, sheilas and the occasional wanker.

We come from many lands (although a few too many of us come from New Zealand), and although we live in the best country in the world, we reserve the right to bitch and moan about it whenever we bloody like. 

We are One Nation but divided into many States. 

First, there's Victoria, named after queen who didn't believe in lesbians. Victoria is the realm of Mossimo turtlenecks, cafe latte, grand final day, and big horse races. Its capital is Melbourne, whose chief marketing pitch is that "it's liveable". At least that's what they think. The rest of us think it is too bloody cold and wet. 

Next, there's NSW, the realm of pastel shorts, macchiato with sugar, thin books read quickly and millions of dancing queens. Its capital Sydney has more queens than any other city in the world and is proud of it. Its mascots are Bondi lifesavers that pull their Speedos up their cracks to keep the left and right sides of their brains separate. 

Down south we have Tasmania, a State based on the notion that the family that bonks together stays together. In Tassie everyone gets an extra chromosome at conception. Maps of the State bring smiles to the sternest faces. It holds the world record for a single mass shooting, which the Yanks can't seem to beat no matter how often they try. 

South Australia is the province of half-decent reds, a festival of foreigners and bizarre axe murders. SA is the state of innovation. Where else can you so effectively reuse country bank vaults and barrels as in Snowtown, just out of Adelaide (also named after a queen). They had the Grand Prix, but lost it when the views of Adelaide sent the Formula One drivers to sleep at the wheel. 

Western Australia is too far from anywhere to be relevant. It's main claim to fame is that it doesn't have daylight saving because if it did, all the men would get erections on the bus on the way to work. WA was the last state to stop importing convicts and many of them still work there in the government and business. 

The Northern Territory is the red heart of our land. Outback plains, and dusty kids with big smiles. It also has the highest beer consumption of anywhere on the planet and its creek beds have the highest aluminium content of anywhere too. Although the Territory is the centrepiece of our national culture, few of us live there and the rest prefer to flyover it on our way to Bali. 

And there's Queensland. While any mention of God seems silly in a document defining a nation of half arsed sceptics, it is worth noting that God probably made Queensland, as its beautiful one day and perfect the next. Why he filled it with dickheads remains a mystery. 

Oh yes and there's Canberra. The less said the better. 

We, the citizens of Oz, are united by Highways, whose treacherous twists and turns kill more of us each year than murderers. We are united in our lust for international recognition, so desperate for praise we leap in joy when a rag tag gaggle of corrupt IOC officials tells us Sydney is better than Beijing. 

We are united by a democracy so flawed that a political party albeit a redneck gun toting one, can get a million votes and still not win one seat in Federal Parliament. Not that we're whingeng, we leave that to our Pommy immigrants.

We want to make "no worries mate" our national phrase, "she'll be right mate" our national attitude and "Waltzing Matilda" our national anthem (so what if it's about a sheep-stealing crim who commits suicide). We love sport so much our newsreaders can read the death toll from a sailing race and still tell us who's winning. 

And we're the best in the world at all the sports that count, like cricket, swimming, netball, rugby league and union, AFL, roo shooting, two up and horse racing. We also have the biggest rock, the tastiest pies, and the worst dressed Olympians in the known universe. 

Only in Australia can a pizza delivery get to your house faster than an ambulance. Only in Australia do we have bank doors wide open, no security guards, or cameras but chain the pens to the desk. Stand proud Aussies - we shoot, we root, we vote. We are girt by sea and pissed by lunchtime. Even though we might seem a racist, closed minded, sports obsessed little people, at least we feel better for it. 

I am, you are, we are Australian!

P.S We also shoot and eat the two animals that are on our National Crest!!!! No other country has this distinction!

Disclaimer: I did not write this nor have I edited it in any way, shape or form.


----------



## Met (Feb 9, 2005)

Don't you guys know that there is nothing better than BBQ'n in the snow. That is what we do down here, put it under some kind or awning,tent, or hell in the garage and you are ready yo go! Sheesh.... yankees... he he he


----------



## SuperCow (Feb 9, 2005)

My dad's BBQing as we speak, and it's snowing!


----------



## Met (Feb 9, 2005)

ALRIGHT!!!!! that a boy!


----------



## Peter (Feb 10, 2005)

ya, ok..... i'll let you stand outside for awhile when it's -20F and see how you do  I think that might be getting close to the temp that the propane will start freezing as it squirts through the small holes in the grill! lol (ok, well maybe not, that was a wild guess but.... you get the idea!) 

I understand that Texas has snow from time to time... but I dont think you understand winter unless you have spent a winter in somewhere up north!


----------



## Radman (Feb 10, 2005)

I like AC/DC, but I've never even heard about any of those other bands! Hey , Bette Midler's next tour is supposed to be in Australia! Shveet. Happy Aust... oh forget it, at this time of night everyone is pa... oh, time change... Happy Australia Day!


----------



## Mayhem (Feb 10, 2005)

Radman said:


> I like AC/DC, but I've never even heard about any of those other bands! Hey , Bette Midler's next tour is supposed to be in Australia! Shveet. Happy Aust... oh forget it, at this time of night everyone is pa... oh, time change... Happy Australia Day!



Bette Midler 8O 

Oh boy - I'll camp out for those tickets


----------

